# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Fshati më i bukur në Maqedoni?

## babadimri

Secili prej nesh ka preardhje prej dikund, besoj.
Po cili eshte fshati me i bukur qe juve ju pelqen

shkruani dhe nese keni publikoni edhe foton e fshatit tuaj, nese ka web faqe edhe ma mire shohin kush cka si jetojne.nese dikush e ka edhe foton e lopes mire se e shohim te gjalle ne internet
hahah
argetim te kendhsem

----------


## Alienated

S'di ndonje fshat te bukur! Po te them se nese doni t'boni qef, shkoni ne fshatin Bogovine te Tetoves se ka bullgare shume atje!

Pershendetje nga Mali i Robit!

----------


## babadimri

Mua me pelqen shen Naumi vend i bukur

----------


## valius

*www.poroj.com*

----------


## valius

*edhe pse gati mo lagje e tetoves *

----------


## RaPSouL

Fshati Poroj natyrisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> S'di ndonje fshat te bukur! Po te them se nese doni t'boni qef, shkoni ne fshatin Bogovine te Tetoves se ka bullgare shume atje!
> 
> Pershendetje nga Mali i Robit!


 :pa dhembe:  hahhahhaah llaf me vend se lun topi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Amerika

fshati qe eshte me i bukur paydshim eshte Odri ka nje pamje te mnrekullueshme kush e ka pa vecanerisht alrt ka nje bukrui shume magjepesese

----------


## KUSi

Legjend e gjall qe ri ne kom te veta  :ngerdheshje:  

*ONLY POROJ* ......... une per vete Porojn se ndroj me asgje

----------


## RaPSouL

> fshati qe eshte me i bukur paydshim eshte Odri ka nje pamje te mnrekullueshme kush e ka pa vecanerisht alrt ka nje bukrui shume magjepesese


Odri hhhmm de shkoj di dritoj une ato  :ngerdheshje: 


P.S Fshat me i bukur kuptohet *P O R O J* (Periferi e qytetit)

----------


## LaCosTa

S'ka diskutim POROJ

----------


## Amerika

Xhepcishti fshati im qe me pelqen me se shumti dhe gjate lyuftes hapi zemren duke na pritur me shume se 50 mije kosovareve

----------


## RaPSouL

> Xhepcishti fshati im qe me pelqen me se shumti dhe gjate lyuftes hapi zemren duke na pritur me shume se 50 mije kosovareve



Amerikani kur sdin bre bur pse folen kot!

*POROJ* Si thua ti nuk pranoj refugjat nga Kosova.Pfff leni kto gjona aman.


*Poroj SIgurisht fshati me i miri i Tetove-s*

----------


## AngryAngel

Fshat me i mire mua me duket Xhepcishti
pastaj vijn Simnica, Vrutoki, Sellca, Sallareva, Shipkovica, Kshapeki (i vjeter, edhe pse ska banore me)......

----------


## no name

> Fshat me i mire mua me duket Xhepcishti
> pastaj vijn Simnica, Vrutoki, *Sellca, Sallareva, Shipkovica, Kshapeki* (i vjeter, edhe pse ska banore me)......



 :pa dhembe:  _Sa kom cesh Xime ku tu mteken kto katande ? 



P.S Ti pergjigjem pyetjes se temes, vetem nje legjende ka tjeret jan kot :P_


*Poroj = Paris*

----------


## Cimo

Amerika ene Gzime , ju si me e dit se Poroj ene Xhepcishti shkojn me inat edhe e nxehni atmosferen :pa dhembe:

----------


## Besniku

Porojn e di shum mire se kam patur shoke prej atje, shkojshim mbi malet atje per geshtenja dhe te shkolla lujshim futboll ne turnire te ndryshme, po ka shum vite qe e kam pa dhe nuk e di a ka ndryshu shum.  Po sidoqoft mendoj se porojn duhet t'a inkuadrojm dhe t'a zhvillojm si lagje e qytetit.  Por me falni ju Porojli se jeni shum ketu, Xhepçishti me i bukur eshte pak hehe, dhe sipas do zhvillimeve te fundit qe i kam pa, ka perparu pak ma shum me duket.  

Po sidoqofte mua me pelqejn fshatra qe jan me ne mal pasi e dua malesin shum.  Edhe pse hiq e zhvilluar, fshati Jazhinc ka shume vende te bukura natyrore.   Edhe pse nuk i kam pare gjithashtu kam degjuar se eshte  nje natyre malesore e bukur ka udha e Prizrenit tek fshatrat Veshalle dhe Bozofc, por per keto dyja nuk i kam pare asnjiher.

A per fshatra te vogel me njerez shum intelektual dhe shume te mire dhe mikprites dhe vajza te bukura jan Shemshova dhe Gllogja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cimo

> Secili prej nesh ka preardhje prej dikund, besoj.
> Po cili eshte fshati me i bukur qe juve ju pelqen
> 
> shkruani dhe nese keni publikoni edhe foton e fshatit tuaj, nese ka web faqe edhe ma mire shohin kush cka si jetojne.nese dikush e ka *edhe foton e lopes mire se e shohim te gjalle ne internet
> hahah*argetim te kendhsem


o babadimer po ti sna tregove prejardhjen tende dhe te shofim kete fshatin tend te ''bukur''? 

Apo e ke hap temen vetem per tu tallur me anetaret ?

----------


## RaPSouL

www.poroj.ch Hini shejfni xhi duni te shejfni 

p.s babadimen mu hakat ti trandish kta me njerzit!Se ka dikush xhi i tranden me tej...

----------


## babadimri

me vjen keq tema eshte hap per te diskutuar .une mendimin tim e kam dhene dhe sua kam marre te drjeten te shkruani ate qe mendoni

----------

